# Kois und Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pflanzen



## durin (10. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

hatte mich ja bereits hier vorgestellt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18017

Jetzt haben wir kurz nach der Umsiedelung der Fische aus dem alten Becken (Teichwanne mit ca. 2500 L, mit reichlich Pflanzenbesatz) in den neuen Teich (Folienteich, siehe Fotos aus verlinktem Thread) festgestellt, das die beiden Kois, nunmehr ca. 20-25 cm und der __ Graskarpfen, ca. 20 cm eine Bepflanzung des neuen Gartenteiches fast unmöglich machen. Neue Teichpflanzen sind innerhalb 3-4 Tagen bis auf die Wurzel abgefressen. Im alten Teich haben die Fische die Pflanzen nicht angerührt, so das man zeitweise sogar Pflanzen an die Nachbarn abgeben konnte. Woher kommt dieses veränderte Verhalten. Zu erwähnen währe noch das einer der Kois erst für den neuen Teich gekauft wurde. Kann es sein, das dieser die schlechten Marotten mitgebracht hat, und sich die anderen Fische das abgeschaut haben.  

Da wir noch ca. 5 qm Folie vom Teichchbau übrig haben (der Typ im Baumarkt hatte sich zu unseren Gunsten vermessen ) War ich schon versucht, eine seperate, fischsichere Pflanzzone neben dem Teich anzulegen und den Wasseraustausch mittels Pumpe mit sehr geringer Fördermenge vorzunehmen. 

Macht so etwas Sinn? 

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hallo Dominik!

Es kann gut möglich sein, dass der neue Koi dieses Verhalten mitgebracht hat. Andererseits kann es auch am neuen Teich liegen. Als du die Fische in den alten Teich gesetzt hast, waren sie womöglich noch klein und hatten noch kein Interesse an den Pflanzen. Jetzt im neuen Teich müssen deine Fische erst die Umgebung erkunden und sie sind extrem neugierig. Da werden die Pflanzen auch schon mal angeknappert und sie, besonders der Graskarpfen hat gemerkt wie gut es schmeckt. Und wenn sie erst einmal anfangen, kann man die Pflanzen vergessen.
Da ist es schon ratsam ein separates Becken bzw Pflanzenfilter anzulegen. 
Ich selbst habe im letzten Jahr auch einen angelegt und seitdem klares Wasser, was zuvor nicht der Fall war. Pflanzen habe ich fast keine mehr im Teich nur einige __ Schilf- und Liliengewächse. Denn Rest haben meine Koi und Garskarpfen vernichtet. Also lieber den Pflanzenfilter bauen, sonst ist dein Wasser bald grün!

Viele Grüße
Nicole


----------



## schertk (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Dominik,
Das Risko ist sehr gross, dass bei neu bepflanzten Teichen Kois und Graskarpfen die Wasserpflanzen anfressen oder stark beschädigen.
Ist es möglich einige Pflanzen am Rande mit Steinen geschützt zu platzieren?
Werden starke Blätter (alte Seerosen) auch gefressen?
Ich empfehle, neue Wasserpflanzen möglichst geschützt zu platzieren oder wenn möglich (un noch besser) einen separaten Pflanzenfilter zu bauen.
Viel Erfolg!
Tony


----------



## durin (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

@Tony, nein die Seerosen und das Schilfgras lassen sie momentan noch in Ruhe.
Aber mit der Ansiedlung von Unterwasserpflanzen und z.Bsp. weichen Gräsern habe ich keine Chance. Selbst Wassserlinsen werden schneller verspeist als diese sich vermehren könnten

Wie lässt sich ein permanenter Wasseraustauch zwischen Haupptteich und Pflanzenfilter am besten lösen, mittels Pumpe und Überlauf. Oder eine durchgehende Verbindung von ca. 1 m Breite und ca. 10-15 cm Tiefe, und diesen z.Bsp. mit einem sehr feinmaschichen Netz (so das sich auch kleinere Fische nicht verfangen können) absicheren. Wie groß sollte so ein zusätzliches Becken bei einem Teichvolumen von 8.000 Litern angelegt sein?

Viele Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hallo Dominik!

Dass sie die Seerosen und Schilfpflanzen vorerst in Ruhe lassen ist denke ich normal. Die nehmen zuerst das, was am besten schmeckt, also das Zarte und wenn dann nichts mehr zu holen ist, dass nehmen sie auch den Rest. Spreche da aus Erfahrung. 
Ich denke einen Teil mittels Netz abzusperren ist zu gefährlich. Selbst wenn die Maschen weitläufig sind Es besteht dann immernoch die Gefahr, dass sich auch ein anderes Tier verfängt und womöglich ertrinkt. 
Besser wäre da ein Pflanzenfilter. Den kannst du dann über einen Bachlauf oder Überlauf (musst du sehen, wie viel Platz du hast) in den Teich fließen lassen. Der Pflanzenfilter wird dann über eine Pumpe gespeist. Davor würde ich noch einen Filter setzen, damit schon mal der grobe Schutz hängen bleibt.

Also überlege  es dir.

Viele Grüße Nicole


----------



## durin (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*



			
				Thundergirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dominik!
> 
> Dass sie die Seerosen und Schilfpflanzen vorerst in Ruhe lassen ist denke ich normal. Die nehmen zuerst das, was am besten schmeckt, also das Zarte und wenn dann nichts mehr zu holen ist, dass nehmen sie auch den Rest. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> Ich denke einen Teil mittels Netz abzusperren ist zu gefährlich. Selbst wenn die Maschen weitläufig sind Es besteht dann immernoch die Gefahr, dass sich auch ein anderes Tier verfängt und womöglich ertrinkt.
> ...



Hallo,

also die Sache mit dem Netz war mir auch etwas gefährlich, aber dennoch wenn ich mir nun den Einsatz einer Pumpe sparen möchte. Sind ja auch die Energiekosten, die hier zu berücksichtigen sind. 
Da der Teich ja zum Teil ca. 30-40 cm über dem Bodenniveau liegt. War der Gedanke den Filterteich im hinteren Teil, 

  da wo die Weide steht, anzulegen. Und den vorandenen Wall auf einer Länge von ca 1-1,50m abzutragen um da die noch vorhandenen Folie an die bereits verlegte Folie anzukleben und somit eine natürliche Verbindung zwischen Teich und Pflanzenfilter zu erschaffen. Aber wie könnte ich an dieser Übergangsstelle eine Barriere errichten welche die größeren Fische, wie die beiden Kois und den Graskarpfen, davon abhalten hinüberzuschwimmen?

Anstatt eines Netzes, hatte ich noch den Gedanken, den Übergang am Wall nur ca. 15 cm tief zu machen und eine Barriere aus Steinen (z.Bsp großen Kieselsteinen) zu errichten welche die großen Fische nicht passieren können. So hätte ich auch eine Rückzugsmöglich für den Nachwuchs geschaffen. Oder könnte es sein das es die Kois und der Graskarpfen es  mittels eines "Hechtsprungs" wagen in den  Filterteich zu gelangen. 

Gruß 
Dominik


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hey, Dominik!

Also die Idee mit den Steinen ist da schon besser. Normalerweise springen sie da nicht rüber. Dann hast du fliegende Fische. 

Ich habe auch große Steine verwendet.

Foto 

Da war bisher kein Karpfen drinne. Außer einmal, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Und die Kleinen fühlen sich sauwohl. Ich füttere sie auch dort, damit sie in Ruhe fressen können.

Gruß Nicole


----------



## durin (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*



			
				Thundergirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Dominik!
> 
> Also die Idee mit den Steinen ist da schon besser. Normalerweise springen sie da nicht rüber. Dann hast du fliegende Fische.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nicole,

vielen Dank für das Foto, so hatte ich mir das in etwa vorgestell. 

Sehr schöner Teich übrigens. 

Hätte ich zum Zeitpunkt des Teichbaus hier schon mal vorbei geschaut, hätten wir das gleich so einplanen können. Nun,  ist die Folie ab und muss nochmal ran. Aber, nachher ist man immer schlauer.
Welche Pflanzen hast du  bei dir im Einsatz. Da ich gerne auch ein paar Unterwasserpfflanzen einbringen möchte, wollte ich den Filterteich schon auf ca. 30-40 cm Tiefe bringen. Kann auf deinem Foto nicht genau erkennen welche Tiefe dein Filter hat.

Grüße Dominik


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Guten Morgen Dominik!

Also der reine Pflanzenfilter ist das noch nicht. Das ist nur ein zusätzlicher Bereich in dem ich Wasserpflanzen setze, damit meine Rabauken nicht alles auffressen können. 
Der Bereich ist 3 m lang, 1 m breit und wenn der Teich richtig voll ist 15-20 cm tief. Dort habe ich __ Rohrkolben, Flatterbinse, __ Kalmus, __ blaue Gauklerblume, __ Froschlöffel und Molchschwarz drin. Also alles Sumpf- und Flachwasserpflanzen.

Der eigentliche Pflanzenfilter ist ein separates Becken hinder dem Teich.

Foto 

Hoffe man kann es erkennen. Dieses Becken ist ca 3x2x1 Meter. Maße könnten etwas abweichen. Muss nochmal genau nachmessen. Der Bachlauf im Vordergrund verbindet den PF mit der flachen Zone in Teich. Im PF habe ich __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, Krebsscheren und die letzte Seerose, die ich retten konnte.  

Hier noch ein Foto!

Foto 

Und noch eins!

Foto 

Viele Grüße Nicole


----------



## G12345W (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hallo Durin ( Dominik )

für die Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest oder __ Hornkraut habe ich ich folgendes gemacht.( Die Idee stammte aus diesem Forum ) 
Die Pflanzen in Körbe gesetzt ( Hasendraht aus Kunststoff um die Pflanzkörbe
gemacht.
Seitdem fressen meine Koi nur noch die Pflanzteile, die aus dem Plastikgeflecht herauswachsen, an alles andere kommen Sie ja nicht dran.
Da diese Körbe ja im Tiefwasserbereich sitzen fällt dieser Hasendraht überhaupt nicht auf
Aber generell ist natürlich ein separater Pflanzfilter bei Koi und Graskarpfen zu empfehlen.


----------



## durin (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hallo, an alle!

Nochmals Danke für die Antworten.

And a special thanks goes to Thundergirl aka Nicole für die zusätzliche Fotos und die Infos. Konnte leider nicht früher antworten

Werde mich nun die nächsten Tage, so das Wetter will, in die Bauphase begeben. Versuche mal den Aufbau per Digi-Cam festzuhalten, um dann ein paar Fotos zu posten. 

Bis dann 
Dominik


----------



## chromis (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hi Dominik,

ich würde das ganze Problem mal aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten.
Wer schon mal ausgewachsene Graskarpfen mit einem Gewicht von ca. 20kg gesehen hat und auch beobachtet hat, was diese Tiere so alles fressen, der wird zumindest stark dran zweifeln, dass diese Fische für einen Gartenteich normaler Größe überhaupt geeignet sind.

Vielleicht hast Du auf Dauer ein paar Probleme weniger, wenn Du den Teichbesatz zumindest um diese Art reduzierst.


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Hey Dominik

Bitte, bitte!!!
Immer wieder gerne und wenn du noch ein paar Anregungen brauchst sagt Bescheid. Bin gerne bereit noch mehr Fotos einzustellen. Habe auch noch das eine oder andere vom Bau letztes Jahr. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja. Habe in der nächsten Woche Urlaub. Vielleicht werde ich mich hier dann auch mal offiziell vorstellen und meinen Teich präsentieren. 

Also wenn du Hilfe brauchst, sagt Bescheid!!!

Gruß Nicole


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kois und  Graskarpfen vergehen sich auf einmal an Pfllanzen*

Servus Dominik

Da hat Rainer recht  

Die Graskarpfen ........


----------

